# Post Your Show & Go Pictures!



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

Figured I'd just make a thread for whoever wants to post up pictures they took yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkXORsIkDn4&feature=youtu.be

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644035616357/


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

lol i see me in the back of nicks pic :laugh:


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

lol Only pics I took at the show.


----------



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

no mk2s or corrados?? I was going to go just to see some of the older cars considering I have a corrado I am building; but I guess if there were none there's no point to ever go back to raceway park for $50 for 2 people..even if it is around the corner


----------



## malaki (Feb 9, 2006)

Iced_Vr said:


> no mk2s or corrados?? I was going to go just to see some of the older cars considering I have a corrado I am building; but I guess if there were none there's no point to ever go back to raceway park for $50 for 2 people..even if it is around the corner


there was some nice older cars. I took 1st place in what I believe was mk2 super mod. the classes were kinda confusing lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285683691599622.1073741845.221883681312957&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285683691599622.1073741845.221883681312957&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285683691599622.1073741845.221883681312957&type=1

don't forget to like the page and follow me on IG @teejribeiro


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

Some pics I got from Show & Go.


----------



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting your pictures..there is some hope after all. but $50 for 2 people is still expensive. wish it was $30 like it was back in the day. Oh well


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone get pics of my car? im guessing not lol


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope sorry. The gf in the car may have been why, didn't want to seem like a creep taking pictures of cars with gfs in them lol. It did make an appearance in one of the pictures I got, see if you can find it. :laugh:


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

AsStockAsCanBe said:


> Nope sorry. The gf in the car may have been why, didn't want to seem like a creep taking pictures of cars with gfs in them lol. It did make an appearance in one of the pictures I got, see if you can find it. :laugh:


lol np man i did see it in the shot of nicks car though :laugh:


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

I did happen to catch James and Jeremy though.


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

AsStockAsCanBe said:


> Some pics I got from Show & Go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AsStockAsCanBe (Apr 26, 2011)

No problem. :thumbup:


----------

